#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  How much cost needs? for seismic data acquisition & processing & interpretation

## yiimusic

Hello dear friends.

I've questions.

How much cost required in seismic data acquisition & processing & interpretation like common company (like big Shell , Exxon, etc)

for eg.

at 2D seismic processing $100M per 10Km
3D seismic interpretation 0M per square km



etc.

please give your kindly answer.See More: How much cost needs? for seismic data acquisition & processing & interpretation

----------


## darcyoil

Yes, this is a very good question. How about those who know the answers, provide it with bifurcations into A, P & I separately onshore and offshore? All of us would benefit.

----------


## alex2006

data acquisition
In Russia:
Central Region 2d -60000 rubles km (2000$)
West Siberia   2d -10000 rubles km (3000$)
In Yamal Region 3d-60000 rubles sq km (20000$)

----------


## suraj303

Saudi Arabia 
Acquisition :15000$ Sq. Km with Vibroseis
                  25000$ Sq. Km with Dynamite
Interpreatation: 1500 - 2000 Sq. Km


South West Africa (Off shore)
Acquisition : 15000$ Sq. Km with Streamer in which the cable remains 5-6 m below sea level
                   45000$ Sq. Km for OBC ( on bottom cable, in this type of acquisition the cable is laid down on sea bed)

Prcoessing: 1500$ Sq. Km

----------


## yiimusic

Thank you all my brothers.

Your answer make give me big hand.

----------


## scripcode

....

----------

